# LONDON marathon



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2019)

On Tv now. Lots of charity runners  (good luck to ALL)


----------



## missclb (Apr 28, 2019)

Oooo – good luck to all and may the wind be on the back of the runners!


----------



## missclb (Apr 28, 2019)

Just read on another post that @Chris Hobson is running, BEST OF LUCK MATE!


----------



## Pollyanna (Apr 28, 2019)

Son and niece running... So proud of them  still think they nuts though  they do those odd things where its a sort of run for 25 miles swim in sea 50 miles cycle for god knows how far and high.. Don't know where he gets it from it not me or his dad lol..


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2019)

Looked like a good event on TV. Well done to All who took part !


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 28, 2019)

My updates on the event are on a thread titled 'Marathons and romps' which is near the top of the pile because I've been adding to it. I don't know if I was on the telly, of course you lot don't really know what I look like so you wouldn't know anyway.


----------



## HOBIE (May 3, 2019)

Chris Hobson said:


> My updates on the event are on a thread titled 'Marathons and romps' which is near the top of the pile because I've been adding to it. I don't know if I was on the telly, of course you lot don't really know what I look like so you wouldn't know anyway.


I saw you at the Front Chris


----------

